# PROIN help



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

my 2yr old was put on proin( not sure exact dose but it is a low dose) almost 6months ago. she was diagnosed with spay incontinence because she has peed in her sleep a few times.At least i thought that was what was happening. i know for sure it happened twice cuz she was wet and smelled like pee and needed a bath.in the meantime i would find wet spots on bed/sheet/blanket and just assumed she was having another accident.i would take her to vet to check for bladder inf but she never had a full enough bladder to get a sample so he said to just keep an eye on her and he asked me if maybe the wet spots i was finding was from her licking and getting that spot wet? i said no............WELL ive caught her in the act several times licking at her foot or something and sure enough it makes the sheet wet.
So now im thinking she does NOT have spay incontinence and does NOT need to be on proin.i will be calling the vet later today to ask about going off the meds.do u wean them off,go off cold turkey etc etc? have any of you have problems/issues with proin or going off it? if she does NOT have incontinence,being on the proin these past months wont have caused any damage to her right? thanks for any advice/suggestions/help


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd never, in a million years put my dog on Proin, I'd rather have my dog wear diapers or something. The reason I say this is because a friends Jack Russel Mindy was on Proin. 10 years old. Christmas Day 2011, healthy, no problems, she collapsed and a minute later was dead.
I did some research on Proin and was horrified. It use to be in a diet drug for humans, but was taken off the market after people starting having strokes. But, apparently it's still ok to give to dogs? I believe that's what killed Mindy.
So, I think you are doing the right thing. Even if she does start leaking again, there are other ways it can be treated, but please be careful with the Proin.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I'd never, in a million years put my dog on Proin, I'd rather have my dog wear diapers or something. The reason I say this is because a friends Jack Russel Mindy was on Proin. 10 years old. Christmas Day 2011, healthy, no problems, she collapsed and a minute later was dead.
> I did some research on Proin and was horrified. It use to be in a diet drug for humans, but was taken off the market after people starting having strokes. But, apparently it's still ok to give to dogs? I believe that's what killed Mindy.
> So, I think you are doing the right thing. Even if she does start leaking again, there are other ways it can be treated, but please be careful with the Proin.


I agree.. I actually just posted about the spay incontinence topic yesterday on the Raw Feeding section! 

Piper took Proin ONCE and it was like I poisoned her. She never vomits, ever, yet 45min. after taking the Proin she was violently throwing up. She turned bright red as well.. it was AWFUL. That was enough to scare me off Proin.. never again!

So if you think your girl doesn't need it, then just take her off!


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

oh my goodness. i had no idea. i know i did research proin b4 starting her on it and didnt find anything bad.hmmm.she has been acting/feeling perfectly fine since starting it.i hope it doesnt cause any problems! i will research some more. thank you


----------

